# Photoshop CS3 geht nicht installieren.



## Palin2100 (17. Juli 2007)

Also wenn ich versuche das Setup von Photoshop CS3 auszuführen kommt immer dises Fenster für ca 5sec, dann verschwindet es, dann nichts mehr.

Hier das Fenster:
IMAGE-LINK

Mein System:
Windows Vista Ultimate x86 (32bit)
Pentium 4 3Ghz
RAM 2 GB
Radeon 7800
...
müsste reichen

Bitte helft mir ist echt wichtig
Danke schon mal


----------



## madmatrix (17. Juli 2007)

sers,

hattest du vorher eine beta drauf ?

greets 
mo


----------



## Palin2100 (17. Juli 2007)

Nein 

Ich installiere CS3 zum ersten mal
warum


----------



## madmatrix (17. Juli 2007)

bei mir gings wg der beta nicht...war aber os x


----------



## d2wap (17. Juli 2007)

Du musst neben Administrationsrechten auch über das .NET Framework 3.0 verfügen.. Installier das mal sicherheitshalber..


----------



## Palin2100 (20. Juli 2007)

Admin bin ich
und da ich Vista habe ist und auch Visual Studio 2008 Orcas habe ich sogar das .NET 3.5
also daran liegts sicher auch nicht.
giebts sonst nichts?


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Juli 2007)

Hast du dich schon an Adobe gewendet? Mir haben die bei CS2 sehr gut weiterhelfen können.


Alex


----------



## Palin2100 (22. Juli 2007)

Nein, aber ich habe im Adobe Forum gestöbert, leider auch erfolglos.

Bitte helft mir.
danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Dann probier's doch mal mit dem Adobe Support Center oder der Hotline.

Grüße


----------



## sciesi (23. Juli 2007)

Bei mir hat es erst gunktioniert, nachdem ich den kompletten CD-Inhalt auf die Festplatte kopiert und von dort das Setup gestartet habe.
Versuch macht klug.
Grüße


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter:

Installationsprobleme Photoshop CS3 unter Vista


----------



## Palin2100 (27. Juli 2007)

Danke, hat geholfen.
Ich musste lediglich die DLL: jscript.dll neu registrieren:

regsvr32 /c jscript.dll

FERTIG.
hat gefuntzt.
DANKE


----------

